# Southern Country Rap



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

For a change of pace.

Porch Honky


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Henry the Hermit said:


> For a change of pace.


 
I hope you don't mind, What do you think?


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

I kinda like it, cant be rap though ,,, they didnt talk about hoes , their benjamins or killing cops, or their gold teeth


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fun post👏


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

SteveJ said:


> I kinda like it, cant be rap though ,,, they didnt talk about hoes , their benjamins or killing cops, or their gold teeth


 I thought there were way too many teeth for it to be real


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

How’d they get my entire dad’s side of the family into one music video?! Raccoon looks friendly.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I find the H word offensive .


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Nothing wrong with being poor as long as you got ammo.

Racoon was raised wrong. Thinks he's a dog.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

[QUOTE="treefork, post: 1534386, member: 15
may be taken wrongly,


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> Nothing wrong with being poor as long as you got ammo.
> 
> Racoon was raised wrong. Thinks he's a dog.


I think that raccoon is drunk!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

treefork said:


> I find the H word offensive .


Funny you should mention that. I first titled this "Redn?ck Rap", and the nanny filter replaced "Redne?k" with stars, but Nanny has no problem with Honky. I had to replace the "c with "?".


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Sean Khan said:


> Nothing wrong with being poor as long as you got ammo.
> 
> Racoon was raised wrong. Thinks he's a dog.


If you have ammo, you ain't poor.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like a Good Timer,made my night,Thanks Henry    😀


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Very funny!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Funny video, thanks for sharing.

My problem is that I don't see where there's any "country" music in it or any of the crap you hear on the radio these days. So a guy with a faux southern accent mentions beer and his pick up truck makes it country music. Sorry, just a sore point with me.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Like my Pops used to say, “3 chords and a cloud of dust and you could be a rich man if you sing it right”


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Like my Pops used to say, “3 chords and a cloud of dust and you could be a rich man if you sing it right”]


Yep, hey look at Brushy One String!




[/QUOTE]
He’s actually surprisingly good for having just one string 😂 if you can dig it. I’m thinking the southern country rap was a definite parody though.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

one string like a bo diddly/diddly bo,cool!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I was wondering what the film crew was doing in my neighborhood.


----------

